# Divisor de Frecuencia Regulable con FF-JK, con Salida en Display



## jordan23jh (Ene 23, 2009)

Buenos Dias con todos los miembros de la comunidad, soy nuevo por aqui, me informaciónrmaron de este portal de electronica, que es muy bueno.... Estoy estudiando Electronica y Telecomunicaciones, tengo un tema para plantear, espero me puedan aconsejar......
Estoy realizando, como trabajo para la universidad, un divisor de frecuencia ajustable de 1000hz - 5000hz con Flip-flops JK...
Lo que hice fue crear el reloj master para los FF, esto lo hice con un 555, estoy ocupando 3 FF...
La inquietud que tengo es: Le dimensione las resistensias y el condensador para el 555, del reloj master  para  una frecuencia de 40Khz. Como voy a ocupar 3 FF y la frecuencia se va dividiendo desde el 1er FF hastra el 3ero, en este  deberia tener de salida una frecuencia de 5Khz,  Pero no me da los 40Khz q en teoria deberia dar deacuerdo al dimensionamiento... que puede ser eso, cual es el motivo q no me de la frecuencia que le dimensione al reloj master, en este caso al 555?.... eso es como primera parte....
La otra parte es... Como me recomendarian hacer para variarle la frecuencia a la salida desde 1000 hz a 5000hz que necesito.... esa parte no le tengo tan claro....  Como ir regulando para cualquier frecuencia en el intervalo de (1000 a 5000)hz
Y la tercera parte seria como hacer para que en el display me indique la frecuencia a la que le ajusto en el circuito, necesitaria una parte de potencia para el display? y como mas o menos deberia diseñar esa parte.... 
El diseño del circuito le estoy implementando primero en el simulador MULTISIM...
Gracias por su comprension, espero me puedan ayudar
Muchas Gracias
JuanFrancisco


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2009)

jordan23jh dijo:
			
		

> ...La inquietud que tengo es: Le dimensione las resistensias y el condensador para el 555, del reloj master  para  una frecuencia de 40Khz. Como voy a ocupar 3 FF y la frecuencia se va dividiendo desde el 1er FF hastra el 3ero, en este  deberia tener de salida una frecuencia de 5Khz,  Pero no me da los 40Khz q en teoria deberia dar deacuerdo al dimensionamiento... que puede ser eso, cual es el motivo q no me de la frecuencia que le dimensione al reloj master, en este caso al 555?.... eso es como primera parte....


Si la diferencia es grande entonces habras hecho mal las cuentas. Pone una imagen de lo que armaste con sus valores y se podra saber donde esta el problema.



> La otra parte es... Como me recomendarian hacer para variarle la frecuencia a la salida desde 1000 hz a 5000hz que necesito.... esa parte no le tengo tan claro....  Como ir regulando para cualquier frecuencia en el intervalo de (1000 a 5000)hz


  Un potenciometro.



> Y la tercera parte seria como hacer para que en el display me indique la frecuencia a la que le ajusto en el circuito, necesitaria una parte de potencia para el display? y como mas o menos deberia diseñar esa parte....


Si es nada mas que para saber la frecuencia usa un tester digital.  Si queres que vaya incorporado al generador buscate circuitos de frecuencimetros.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2009)

si lo que debe variar es la frecuencia, te sirve un potenciometro (grande 1M), como dijo eduardo o una varios capacitores en paralelo con una llave selectora. cada capacitor de una capacitancia distinta. al ir moviendo la llave cambias el factor de frecuencia por capacitor y no por resistencia.

las 2 formas t sirven.

para esas frecuencias los capacitores deberian ser de unas 4,7uF para abajo. si las resistencias son de unos 10K.


----------



## jordan23jh (Ene 23, 2009)

Este es el circuito que le tengo heche, la primera parte es la del 555 y de ahi estan los 3 FF-JK


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2009)

Eso te tiene que oscilar "cercano" a los 40kHz. Tiene que haber un problema en el conexionado o que te olvidaste de mandar a masa Set y Reset de los FF.

Lo que es recomendable es que R1 sea mayor que R2 para no tener un consumo extra inutil de corriente. Por ejemplo R1 = 2k2 y R2 = 680,  o tambien usar un C1 mas chico o mandar R2 directamente a la salida (pin 3).


----------



## jordan23jh (Ene 23, 2009)

Claro supuestamente en teoria me tendria q dar esa frecuencia.... para el 555 no es que R1 sea mucho menor que R2 para que el ciclo de trabajo del 555 sea aproximadamente al 50%?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 24, 2009)

Es que en tu circuito el ciclo de trabajo del 555 no interesa en absoluto, porque al colgarle la cadena de divisores la salida en cada uno de los FF resulta cuadrada.
Y si necesitaras 4 salidas cuadradas, usa otro FF (cosa logica porque vienen de a dos).


----------



## jordan23jh (Ene 24, 2009)

Esta es la imagen de las frecuencias desde la salida del 555 hasta la salida del ultimo FF, los FF utilizan flancos positivos, como se puede ver, la primera forma de onda es del 555, la siguiente del 1er FF hasta ahi sin problema, ya q si le divide la frecuencia, en la 3era forma de onda se puede ver que no le esta tomando como reloj la salida del anterior FF, por lo tanto no le esta diviendo la frecuencia, lo mismo con el ultimo, poruqe se debe esto?
Me pueden ayudar por favor con esta inquietud
Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 24, 2009)

En el circuito que pusiste estaban las entradas Set y Reset de los FF sin conectar. No las habras dejado asi?
Lo tenes montado en una protoboard?


----------



## jordan23jh (Ene 24, 2009)

Me pueden ayudar por favor al diseño del circuito Divisor de Frecuencia Ajustable de 1000hz a 5000hz con FF-JK, y la Salida a Display.... les agradezco de antemano...
Gracias


----------



## jordan23jh (Ene 24, 2009)

Ya le mande a tierra como  me indicaste, le baje la resistencia de r2, y me da a la salida 5.2Khz, por el momento le tengo en el simulador, para ya implemetar en el proto...
Lo que por fa me ayudes es como le hago para ir ajustando al rango de frecuencias q indicaba de 1000hz a 5000hz, por fa ayudame a diseñar esa parte gracias por ayudarme....
Asi le tengo el circuito


----------

